# WA in process for SMP



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

state migration Center (WA) 's website is gearing up for heavily discussed SMP, Fasten your seat belts. 

State Migration Centre Skilled Migration


Wish best of luck to all SS holders and to those who are in process. Wish me best of luck as well


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi arshad, 

i dont see any info on this.. whats the news?


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi arshad,
> 
> i dont see any info on this.. whats the news?


On right panel you will see current status of SSV , guidelines etc "is being updated"


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

aah.. my bad.. missed it .. each state is busy this month with changes, hopefully by august it will all be clear and arshad, u need not worry, ur skill will be there in some or the other state, if not WA then other state i'm sure.. i too was damn worried as our assessment expired last yr in may and if we had to get approval from ACT to convert from SS to SMP but then i did some relaxed thinking and realised i'm just being stupid by this panic attack. no offense but i think i am one of the oldest here. i have seen people come and go and I am not taking it with a pinch of salt.. this is fate for me 

enjoy your time with ur family, once u get the visa u will have much more to do thn what u hv right now.

my best wishes r with u


----------



## Maheshd00001 (Jan 10, 2010)

guys, seems IT gonna lose in WA.... no TOP priority


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Maheshd00001 said:


> guys, seems IT gonna lose in WA.... no TOP priority


*Skilled Migration*

*UPDATE: 8th July 2010*

The Government of Western Australia would like to advise potential State Sponsored Skilled Migrants of the following information:

Skilled Migration WA is responsible for State Sponsorship and the certifying of regional sponsorship for the Wheatbelt, Pilbara and Goldfields/Esperance. All other enquiries regarding visa applications should be referred to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) Department of Immigration & Citizenship

Current applications for State Sponsorship from Western Australia
Skilled Migration WA is currently working through all pending applications as a matter of priority and you will be contacted by us as soon as the outcome of your application has been decided.

Note that all new applications have currently been suspended until further notice.

It is anticipated that all current applications will be processed by the end of July 2010.

*State Migration Plan*
The Government of Western Australia is currently finalising the State Migration Plan with DIAC. The new Plan will determine the State’s priority occupations list and the requirements for State Sponsorship. Once the Plan is released you will be able to download it from this website.

*Off-list nominations*
The Government of Western Australia may be able to consider applicants for an Off-List nomination for State Sponsorship if their occupation is not listed on the state’s priority occupation list but appears on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) - Schedule 4 http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule4.pdf

The Off-List nominations for the 2009/2010 program have been allocated. The allocations and criteria for the 2010/2011 Off–List Nomination program will be released once the State Migration Plan is finalised.

*State Nomination Form 1100*
Please send your completed form 1100 and the signed agreement back to State Migration WA. Documents can be scanned and emailed or sent via post to the following addresses.
Email : [email protected]. Clearly marked “Signed Agreement and 1100 – Applicant Name and SMT/R reference number “in the subject line of the email.

*Online Applications*
Online applications for State Sponsorship will be re-opened once the State Migration Plan and the new State priority occupation list is finalised. Please continue to check our website for updates.
Survey Forms
The six-monthly survey process required as part of state sponsorship approval should be sent to:
State Migration WA
Level 2, 123 Adelaide Tce,
EAST PERTH WA 6004

Change of address details can be emailed to [email protected] clearly marked with “Applicant Name, SMT/R reference number and DoB.”


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

*State Nomination Form 1100*
Please send your completed form 1100 and the signed agreement back to State Migration WA. Documents can be scanned and emailed or sent via post to the following addresses.
*Email : [email protected]. Clearly marked “Signed Agreement and 1100 – Applicant Name and SMT/R reference number “in the subject line of the email.
*

@ Anj & other Seniors, 

With reference to my previous post (particularly part regarding State Nomination Form 1100 mentioned above). I need you suggestion since i came to know WA didn't forward my form 1100 so far to DIAC despite my number of requests. Should i once again send again Form 1100 & signed agreement on the email mentioned above?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

They have received your form but they did not forwarded to DIAC, i would say send it again and if possible call them very next day and verify if they have received your email and make sure they will forward to DIAC.

Best of luck but i was not expecting this from WA.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

*State govt releases job hit list*


*8-July-10 by Staff Reporters*


The state government has released a list of nearly 350 occupations it believes are priorities for Western Australia for future workforce planning.

The list covers all workforce sectors from farming, to retail and further afield to arts, health and resources.

Training and Workforce Development Minister Peter Collier said the list would be a valuable tool in ensuring WA could attract and retain a skilled workforce.

"The State priority occupation list identifies jobs that are currently in strong demand in WA," Mr Collier said.

The occupations are given three possible ranking, top, high, or priority.

The criteria for the top priority jobs are very large levels of employment; high forecast growth and evident wage pressures; high levels of skill; longer education or training lead times; clear education and training pathways; and/or a clear and evident skills shortage.

166 occupations on the list fit the top priority criterion.

Professionals in the design, engineering, science, transport sectors and health sectors are the most sought after on the list.

Technicians and trade workers in engineering, ICT, science technologies and construction are also highly wanted.

The priority occupations are characterised by generally smaller employment sizes; low or negative employment growth; lower required levels of skill and training requirements; and/or evident non-training related industry issues which are contributing to labour shortages.

"The department will continue to review the status of occupations on the list based on evidence provided by training councils and industry," said Mr Collier.

In addition to the State priority occupation list, the department is developing a State Migration Plan, which will include a Skilled Migration Occupation List that identifies occupations recommended for general migration into WA.

Mr Collier said the State Government was planning for the future now, to ensure future skills shortages were minimised and employment and training opportunities maximised.

"With a number of projects planned or already under way in WA, it is important we develop a skilled workforce to support the State's economic growth," he said.

"The Government will continue to take a collaborative planning approach to ensure WA has the right people in the right place at the right time."


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

*State Priority Occupation List!!!*
The Department of Training and Workforce Development - State priority occupation list

State priority occupation list

What is the State priority occupation list?

The State priority occupation list is an annually produced list of jobs that are in high demand or considered industry-critical in Western Australia.
Why do we have a State priority occupation list?

The list will inform Western Australian workforce development planning, the skilled migration occupation list and the development of the State Training Plan, which guides the funding of training programs.
Who produces the list?

The Department of Training and Workforce Development produces the list in consultation with key stakeholders including the State’s ten Training Councils.
How is the list produced?

The Department of Training and Workforce Development conducts extensive economic and labour market research and analysis at an industry and occupational level to determine the State’s priority occupations. This work is supplemented by intelligence provided by industry, facilitated through the State Training Board’s Training Council network.

Training Councils provide strategic advice on occupations considered to be experiencing skill shortages or are critical to their industry, based on research and consultation with industry.

The Department also undertakes an analysis of professional occupations, requiring higher education qualifications, to determine the high demand occupations.


The occupations are compiled into a list, which is cross-referenced against a number of skill shortages and migration-related lists, including the:

* Western Australian occupations in demand list;
* Australian Government skilled occupation list;
* Australian Government State and Territory skilled occupation list; and
* Commonwealth Department of Education, Employment and Workforce Relations (DEEWR) skill shortages list.

The complete list is then validated and assessed by the Department, in consultation with each Training Council, against a series of indicators. These indicators include:

* current and forecast levels of employment growth within the specified occupations;
* average weekly earnings and wages growth;
* average age of existing employees across the occupation in Western Australia;
* the level of turnover of staff within the occupation; and
* current levels of training supply.

Based on the analysis of the above indicators, occupations with both vocational and higher education qualifications are categorised by the Department and Training Councils on a consensus basis as a Top Priority, High Priority or Priority occupation.

The list is presented with the official occupation title in the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations code used by the Australian Bureau of Statistics.
What are Top Priority, High Priority and Priority occupations?


Top Priority occupations are characterised by a combination of one or more of the following factors:

* very large levels of employment;
* high forecast growth and evident wage pressures;
* high levels of skill;
* longer education or training lead times;
* clear education and training pathways; and/or
* a clear and evident skills shortage.

High Priority occupations are characterised by:

* notable levels of employment;
* medium levels of skill;
* average training lead times;
* clear training pathways; and/or
* emerging evident skills or labour shortages or industry-related issues related to workforce development.

Priority occupations are characterised by:

* generally smaller employment sizes;
* low or negative employment growth;
* lower required levels of skill and training requirements; and/or
* evident non-training related industry issues which are contributing to labour shortages.

Where is the list available?

You can download the list here. (click below link instead)
(http://www.dtwd.wa.gov.au/dtwd/detcm...tem-id-9702004

How can I get involved?

For more information regarding the list please email [email protected]


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

This is Scary as per list, majority of ICT occupation are in low priority Made me upset, confused and sad  



26. ICT professionals
263111 Computer network and systems engineer Priority
262111 Database administrator Priority
261111 ICT (Information and Communication Technologies) business analyst (software and applications programmer) Top
262112 ICT security specialist Priority
263112 Network administrator (ICT helpdesk officer) Priority
261313 Software engineer (software and applications programmer) Priority
262113 Systems administrator (information technology) Priority

Though i have got SS already, i am also in CSL and applied already but i am afraid of forth coming changes these may degrade my priority in DIAC list


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

What is your occupation with mapping of ANZCO code?


----------



## rpkbuviki (May 2, 2010)

Hi Guys

Have a good News to Share. I Spoke to WA Skiled migraton today Reg state sponsorship query and they said "SMP should be out in a couple of weeks" .

lane: Rpkbuviki
Here I come OZ


----------



## Rachel&Louis (Feb 4, 2010)

thats good to hear i have been waiting for news as to when wa do there smp lists.


----------



## rpkbuviki (May 2, 2010)

*Bad news regsmp*

Hi all

As the Prime Minister is said to be calling the election for 28 August , The SMP dates may now be closer to 1 October unless some sort of State/Federal consensus emerges urgently . 

lane:Rpkbuviki
Here I come OZ


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

rpkbuviki said:


> Hi all
> 
> As the Prime Minister is said to be calling the election for 28 August , The SMP dates may now be closer to 1 October unless some sort of State/Federal consensus emerges urgently .
> 
> ...


There's no evidence to support this claim. I don't think people should be too worried. The government is still a (somewhat) functioning government during this period. I highly doubt this will have an effect on the SMP launch dated. Although I'm prepared to eat my words.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

matjones said:


> There's no evidence to support this claim. I don't think people should be too worried. The government is still a (somewhat) functioning government during this period. I highly doubt this will have an effect on the SMP launch dated. Although I'm prepared to eat my words.


Well, i have followed up various forums in this regard, if the election is to be scheduled on 28th Aug, then SMP will most likely be affected.


----------



## mohit_gemini (Jul 13, 2010)

Can any one tell me that, with all the changes in the occupation list...are there gonne be changes in the paperwork to be submitted??

how much fund do we have to show for the state sponsership?? and any idea on the format of the CV?


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

you should eat your words.
I emailed queensland today and they said the smp is delayed becasue of the election here is there reply.


HI James

You are correct the plan is not available yet. As an election has now been called we do not presently know the consequences. The best way to find out what is happening is to monitor our website at Work Live Play

Regards

Ms Jodie Willis
Project Officer
Skilled & Business Migration
Department of Employment, Economic Development & Innovation
Level 21, 111 George St, BRISBANE CITY EAST Q 4000
PO Box 15168, CITY EAST QLD 4002 
Email: [email protected]
Ph: 617 3224 4969 Fax: 617 3404 3692
Work Live Play 









matjones said:


> There's no evidence to support this claim. I don't think people should be too worried. The government is still a (somewhat) functioning government during this period. I highly doubt this will have an effect on the SMP launch dated. Although I'm prepared to eat my words.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

jilkfree1978 said:


> you should eat your words.
> I emailed queensland today and they said the smp is delayed becasue of the election here is there reply.
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't say it is delayed at all. Although I do have my words sitting on a plate, ready to eat.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

matjones said:


> That doesn't say it is delayed at all. Although I do have my words sitting on a plate, ready to eat.


Since it shows clearly Election are called off then SMP will be delayed. Its a common sense, no one would take any major decision before 20-30 days before the election.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> Since it shows clearly Election are called off then SMP will be delayed. Its a common sense, no one would take any major decision before 20-30 days before the election.


Well that depends on what is considered a major decision. I have no idea if this is major. Major to us, yes, but maybe not major in the grand scheme of government. 

I emailed ACT today and they said they were still hoping for August despite the weekends news.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

lolz, matjones you never give up

Cheers


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> lolz, matjones you never give up
> 
> Cheers


i'm evidence based.... until I hear from states telling me otherwise, I believe they are still on track for august.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

arshad had we given up, trust you me, we would not be sitting in this forum talking about mving.. mat and I have been waiting forever. i applied in 2008 and he applied early 2009..


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> arshad had we given up, trust you me, we would not be sitting in this forum talking about mving.. mat and I have been waiting forever. i applied in 2008 and he applied early 2009..



Oh that was on lighter nodes, 

actually i said so after reading some fruitful thoughts by some seniors migration agents and they are constantly in communication with DIAC. Moreover it is not state, its the Minister who will take final decision by approving SMP. This is an assumption definitely.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

No offense taken arshad


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

From the Queensland State they have made SMP and waiting for the DIAC/Government to approve. I guess care taker government cannot approve new policies.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> From the Queensland State they have made SMP and waiting for the DIAC/Government to approve. I guess care taker government cannot approve new policies.


No one knows for sure what the caretaker gov can and cannot do at this point.. just have to wait and see...


----------

